# POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?



## z_SixCats! (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all,



Food for thought. I was just wondering what CPF members would choose as their EDC Post Apocalyptic Flashlight ? In other words, what would you choose as your 28 days later/Night of the living dead light ? Correct me if Im wrong but, would AA batteries to be THE most common (available/easier to find) batteries durning a SHTF situation? If you like, you can list a SECOND (Backup) light as well. Being a newbie here at CPF, I have yet to purchase a serious light. I plan to go with the ELZETTA ZFL-M60-CS3S as my Post Apocalyptic EDC light. I am also interested in the SUREFIRE BACKUP and/or HDS Systems Clicky as my BACKUP light. Than again, perhaps I would be better off considering a AA model of some sort. Perhaps in a true SHTF situation, the ability to have loooonger running time (using low lums/extended battery life) and the more common AA batteries is most important! I look forward to CPF members input.



Regards,

SixCats!


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Ha! I can't believe I found this old thread from when I was first a member before the CRASH. Too bad all the excellent responses have been lost.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## Kyiku (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Zebralight H51 with headband ; hands free apocalypse!


----------



## Illumination (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I'd take something that could nearly duplicate sunlight...but could also be set low to conserve batteries or minimize attention...the new SF UB3T might do the trick. Would also need a backpack full of batteries...

Just noticed your old profile indicates you originally joined in '69...


----------



## Ymerej (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I'd probably get a crank flashlight WTSHTF...Batteries could be scarce by that time, and people would probably be shooting each other for 'em...i just hope they make one with at least 100 otf lumens when that time comes


----------



## Tommygun45 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I dont think the elzetta with an m60 would be the best choice. Reason being that it only takes CR123's and/or 17670's. CR123's will certainly not be that common out in the world, however, there might be alot more 18650's out there than you think. Almost any laptop you find will have 6, 9, or 12 18650's located in parallel in their battery. There was a thread either on here or in the batteries forum that shows you how to disassemble the battery in order to harvest the 18650's. If you really want to go the Malkoff route you can get a MD3 host and an M31 head. This setup can run on either 3 CR123's, 2 18500's or 2 AA batteries. It might also be able to run an 18650 with a spacer, not sure. That's versatility and dependability, being a Malkoff. Also, you would have to go with an HDS as one of the lights. One major possibility for a SHTF scenario would be the detonation of a nuclear bomb in the earths upper atmosphere. One explosion over the center of the US would send enough of an electromagnetic shock through our country as to wipe out virtually every electronic device. It would also probably overload powerlines. I think this is true at least I remember seeing a documentary on it on TV. Anyways the HDS lights are supposed to have potted internals thus making them resistant to electromagnetism and therefore more likely to survive. Any kind of World War against a major player, like China for instance, this method might be employed. However the launch of the ICBM would obviously trigger us to shoot back but either way. Maybe they have a nuke on a satellite stationed over our country, that would be a good idea. 

Quark's are ok but my Turbo has just had too many issues. The clip mechanism somehow causes the tailcap to lose connection with the battery, probably something to do with the anodizing so I have to make adjustments to it every now and then to make it work. Or I have to rescrew the innards of the tailcap etc. Henceforth its dependability to me is limited. They do have great run times however. Therefore if you want to stick with AA's and dependability maybe the Surefire E2L AA would be a great choice. Surefire reliablness coupled with the ability to run AA's. I also have a SF Backup that is an excellent little light but it only gets you 1.5 hours on high. And it throws ok but its nothing crazy. The clip however allows you to wear it on a baseball hat so that would be another plus. Its also tiny and very lightweight so it wouldnt be a burdon. Also its excellent at extracting the last remaining bits of electricity out of run down CR123's. That would also be helpful.


----------



## Animalmother (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I was also a member before the crash.
I'd choose my P100A2.

In the movie I am legend, he probably had a ton of batteries.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I remember this thread....it was a good one.

I'd choose my Quark AA with the regular UI, and lots & lots of batteries. 
I could always lego it with any of my other quarks (AA, AA2, 123, 123x2, 18650, Turbo, & Turbo X) for back up parts (heads, bodies, & tail switches.) Also, I would have all the battery options available with the quark line of lights (AA, Alkaline, Lithium, NiMH, CR123, 18650, 14500, RCR123, 17670.) I have tons of AA lithiums & CR123's in storage with some incredible shelf life, so I could be well lit for years. I just need to get a solar charger to be totally prepared. With the moonlight mode on this light I should be able to squeeze everything out of whatever batteries I used, plus the moonlight mode would help me go undetected by BG's. Great light & great system.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I personally believe in having at least one for each battery type - never know what you're going to salvage. Let's just say I'm dragging a generator:

I probably originally said something like TK40. Now it would be my Predator: comparable output and throw, but can be mounted on a weapon and fits in a pocket.
I like the Quark lego idea, though: 1 flashlight, many battery types. 

Side note: you shouldn't put a 2X123 tube on a Quark AA head: not the same voltage tolerance, but you can still use the 1X123 and 18650 tubes)


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I live in a cold climate so would have to go with lithium for the zombie era. I would choose my rusty, trusty E2DL. Durable, dependable, and I could store enough lithium batteries to last 10+ years (with care) whereas alkaline AAs etc would be either frozen or dead on the shelf long before. Of course in real life I would have any number of lights for many battery formats, or a second for AA use at least- and wouldn't actually live long enough to worry about battery shelf life.... There is no defense from the undead!


----------



## ragweed (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

The Zombie's rule! They will grab the light from you & beat you with it until you pass out. They will then turn you into a Zombie like they are! Hehheh.


----------



## 00Moonshine (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

In a CR123 format it'd be my SF E2D LED. In a AA, Eagletac P20A2 Mk II. If I had to go with one it'd be the SF and cross my fingers that I could source CR123's.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Hi guys,

Now THIS is what I'm talking about! Thank you all for responding to this old (new) thread. Tommygun45, thank you for your very thought out response. When I first started this thread, I was a real newbie. Now, I'm a "kindof newbie". I really like the ELZETTA for it's solid build and AK47 toughness. Truth be known however, I know very little about Batteries so, the information you provide is of great value to me. So, which batteries are best for long term storage, longest lasting in general use, least effected by very cold weather, etc. Of course, it makes sense to own SEVERAL Flashlights using different battery types. In one of my recent thread, one CPF member was kind enough to explain in detail about the different batteries. I need to find that post and place it in this thread so I have a greater understanding of what's what regarding batteries. What provides the greatest run time ? Tommy, I will check out your suggestion on the Elzetta for different batteries options. At any rate, I would want a "stash" of different batteries (and Flashlights) and a mess of those tiny PHOTON/PHOTON type lights that provide just enough light to move about in the dark without attracting attention. I'm not sure of the shelf life of this type of light's battery but, they sure are handy to just keep em placed in pockets, cars, etc. Anyway, lots of excellent information guys, keep it coming!

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



SixCats! said:


> So, which batteries are best for long term storage, longest lasting in general use, least effected by very cold weather, etc.


 
Any kind of lithium primary cell will last roughly ten years in storage, give the longest runtime in a medium/high drain application, and will work predictably down to -40 degrees. That would include Energizer "Ultimate" lithiums, CR123s, and the button cells you find in Photon-type lights.

There are two schools of thought regarding sourcing batteries in an emergency situation:

- That a common cell is best because it's cheap and available everywhere. An example would be rushing into a senior citizen's house during a power outage emergency and your battery is barely providing enough light to continue; even in that environment, there are AA cells all around you - in the remote control, in a clock, in the digital thermostat, etc. 

- That a rarer cell is best because it's less coveted. An example would be during a citywide emergency event where your local store's battery display has been completely cleaned out except for the odd-sized photography cells that no one cares about, including the 123s.

In either case, being prepared and having a supply on hand almost completely resolves this problem. I still prefer the common cell solution, specifically AAs, since even if my supply were to run out, there would be more batteries all around me in my devices (and the devices of others.) Plus there's a broad array of chemistries available, more lights available that can use them, and more runtime over the 123 format. Being able to provide light for very long periods of time is more important than extreme-output antics in an emergency situation. 

And don't forget the one link to the outside world when all the other devices have failed - the radio. Most of those take AAs too.


----------



## wakemare (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Something with a very powerful UV output so I could kill the maroading hoards of vampires/zombies... Fox fury maybe. But mainly my jetbeam rrt-0 cos I can use both 123 and aa


----------



## Lighteous (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

My EagleTac T20C2 MKII with the tailstand switch and all of the various LED modules.


----------



## KittenKat (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Ymerej said:


> I'd probably get a crank flashlight WTSHTF...Batteries could be scarce by that time, and people would probably be shooting each other for 'em...i just hope they make one with at least 100 otf lumens when that time comes


 
Seeing as it's the Post Apocalypse that's a fine backup, expanding on that idea... I'd take a crank flashlight as a secondary backup with a Quark Tactical AA-2, a single AA body as well as a cr123 body as my primary, body armor, and alot of ammo... :thumbsup: You know, because batteries could be scarce by that time...


----------



## Bolster (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Well, having been in end-of-the-world preparations for the last month, I find I'm focusing more on the batteries than the light. But the two lights I have to meet TEOTW are a ZL H501w headlamp, and a ThruNite 2A. Stocking plenty of eneloops, but haven't figured out how to recharge them with solar yet. If I happen to figure that out, then some zombie's sure to shoot me in the head and steal my sweet setup.


----------



## HooNz (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I see alot o Zom's got let out north of the border the other day


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 18, 2011)

Figuring that most people will be scrounging for the more popular battery formats, I would be inclined to pick a CR123 based light. Most drugstores have them, and any store with a camera department should have them. 

M61 in an MD2 with a hi-lo ring. Second choice would be a HDS 170 clickie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njet212 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Preon Revo and Malkoff M31 with VME head + 2xAA body combo seems good Apocalyptic EDC flashlight to me. Preon Revo for close range illumination Malkoff M31 for medium range illumination !


----------



## pblanch (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Bolster said:


> Stocking plenty of eneloops, but haven't figured out how to recharge them with solar yet. If I happen to figure that out, then some zombie's sure to shoot me in the head and steal my sweet setup.


 
I have their most basic model and it works fine with the enloop USB charger (which can aslo recharge a single AA - what I do for my ZL)

http://www.voltaicsystems.com/


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Hi all, 

Thanks for all for your suggestions. StarHalo, AWESOME response! I vote you as having one of THE best responses of the year! Excellent useful information (especially for a "newbie" such as myself). I used to live in Los Angeles (78-94) so, I think we may think along the same lines regarding Emergency/Survival.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## tam17 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Someone mentioned crank lights...

If I may add - sturdy, waterproof, with built-in supercondensers and NOT rechargeable batteries of any chemistry.

In a post-apocalyptic world, survivors are going to depend on stocked goods (batteries, medication, etc), since hi-tech production won't exist. And all stocks are going to be used up sooner or later. Think Soylent Green.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I'd probably choose the Peak Logan QTC with a 17500 body. You can run it on any cell that will fit (17500, 16340, 14500, AA, 10440, AAA...with some foil and tape), and it has variable brightness.
Not to mention fully potted electronics.

Charging batteries shouldn't be a problem as long as there is sunlight, don't forget all of the solar path lights people have in their yards, most use NiCad AA.


----------



## choombak (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Muyshondt Mako, Arc AAA, and Peak Eiger/Matterhorn, all running Duracell AAA (or for that matter any AAA).


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Outdoorsman5 said:


> I remember this thread....it was a good one.
> 
> I'd choose my Quark AA with the regular UI, and lots & lots of batteries.
> I could always lego it with any of my other quarks (AA, AA2, 123, 123x2, 18650, Turbo, & Turbo X) for back up parts (heads, bodies, & tail switches.) Also, I would have all the battery options available with the quark line of lights (AA, Alkaline, Lithium, NiMH, CR123, 18650, 14500, RCR123, 17670.) I have tons of AA lithiums & CR123's in storage with some incredible shelf life, so I could be well lit for years. I just need to get a solar charger to be totally prepared. With the moonlight mode on this light I should be able to squeeze everything out of whatever batteries I used, plus the moonlight mode would help me go undetected by BG's. Great light & great system.


 +1


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I'd definitely want something that can double as tactical/stealth light, so the canidates are the U2/Kroma-Milspec...

Hmmm...the U2 has a higher-high, but it's not as stealth oriented as the mil-spec...but, if I want to avoid detection, the Mil-Spec trumps the U2...

So...KROMA Mil-Sec it is.


----------



## coyote (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

i second the Mako


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Malkoff M61WLL in a Surefire 9P with FM34 diffuser and two dummy CR123s.

It can run on 1xCR123, 2xCR123, 3xCR123 or 2xAAs.

End of the world light...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I would just get a decent selection of lights and a bicycle clamp on charging system and a selection of AA/AAA lithiums, AA to D adapters of sorts and LSD nimh batteries. In an apocalypse there could be sunlight issues at times making for solar charging daily unreliable thus slowly depleting your stock of batteries. You should be able to find a bicycle to clamp onto and pedaling can charge batteries quite faster than solar so you don't have to be stuck in a spot watching a solar panel for half a day. A smaller solar panel that would fit onto a backpack so you could charge as you are walking may be a good idea but as others way it may attract zombies 
Forget the crank lights unless you can take them apart and replace the batteries.


----------



## silentlurker (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Anyone who plans on surviving for more than a few weeks needs one of those shake/kinetic flashlights.

1. With all the other supplies we'll have to carry around and protect from thieves I doubt it's even feasible to carry a solar charging setup.

2. A solar charging setup would have to charge several battery types and devices to make it worth it, and this is assuming we'll have sunlight.

3. If the sun is blocked by anything or we're forced underground, solar charging is moot.

4. Assuming there's really a terrible emergency you can't count on anything except what you have and can carry with you. I'd never assume batteries, chargers, or an energy source is available.


The next step down is just an extreme emergency where you could be lost for several days, weeks, or years, in which case I'd want a CR123A based light for shelf life and extreme temperatures. Aside from the gadgetry of flashlights I try to purchase my flashlights based on how long they can run to help me for an extended period and how brightly they burn for short term lighting to help others.


----------



## HooNz (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Or the 'Omega Man' .

-Charlton Heston also----
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067525/

<oop's , the quote went missing , from post #24>


----------



## choombak (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



coyote said:


> i second the Mako



with the arc aaa as a backup?


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



SixCats! said:


> I vote you as having one of THE best responses of the year!


 
No problem. Also, for you or anyone interested in a solar recharging setup, there isn't anything preventing you from experimenting with a small makeshift rig now; a bare-bones briefcase solar panel, a car or marine battery, and a simple car inverter would be everything you'd need to recharge your batteries for free right now..


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

this absolutely. no doubt about it.


----------



## Tommygun45 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I have been experimenting with this Pelican case for some time, constantly updating it as my collection grows and I get new things. These pictures are a little dated but the idea is still the same. I have a Malkoff M61LL in there on a C3+A19 extender right now. It can tailstand and use that diffuser to be an excellent candle. Itll run at 100 lumens for 16 hours or so. Just recently however I got some MD3 and MD2 bodies with hi/lo rings so I could run that M61LL for about 4 times longer on its low mode. The things are bombproof and as reliable as you can get. Also the Z41 tailcap from SF is probably your best bet do to its simplicity. Very little can go wrong with it.
On top of that in this little case I can fit about 24-30 CR123's. They are stacked pretty deep in there. There are also 16 AA batteries and about 8 AAA batteries. The AAA's are for the Fenix E01 over on the right. Very low output but itll get you about 10 hours and is a great cheap light. I also have a Quark AA2 in there that coupled with those AA's could run on moonlight mode for probably up to a year, continuously. Its no joke from an endurance standpoint. I also have a leatherman in there for tools and a SOG 2.5" little folder over on the right. My new HDS Rotary will be arriving in the mail tomorrow so that would be my light to have on my person at all times. I'd at least try to lug this box around with my however. It fits nicely in a backpack. The orange color is a bit aggressive if any stealthiness were required but for me it helps in quickly locating it in any kind of emergencies around the house or in my car or camping or what not. The thing is basically indestructible and it floats. The case is the Pelican 1200 and its only around 35 bucks. Anyways hope that helps.

These aren't current photos but they give you the idea.


----------



## Badka2ma (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



bullfrog said:


> Malkoff M61WLL in a Surefire 9P with FM34 diffuser and two dummy CR123s.
> 
> It can run on 1xCR123, 2xCR123, 3xCR123 or 2xAAs.
> 
> End of the world light...


 
This. 100%.

I have several 3cell surefires running m60ll and m61ll drop ins. The ll's will run on aa alkalines for days in a pinch.


----------



## SixCats! (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Hi Tommy,

Very nice indeed! I like your set up. Man, I really need to get my preps back together as I'm scattered all over the place.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I would probably take some light, that can use several types of batteries. Low output, longer runtime. Perhaps a light with handcrank option or solar panel for daytime recharging.

Or then just eneloop-AA´s, car charger and a 12V generator...

I would maybe go for not too fancy outlook, just in case somebody sees it and want´s to steal it :smile:

Too n00b in high-reliability lights, so I don´t mention anything specific here...


----------



## adw75 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Well, that would have to be a SureFire Saint. Can use 2xAA's or 1,2, or 3 123A's. Don't want to be holding a light, probably be carrying a weapon in one or both hands. 

Alan


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



silentlurker said:


> Anyone who plans on surviving for more than a few weeks needs one of those shake/kinetic flashlights.
> 
> 1. With all the other supplies we'll have to carry around and protect from thieves I doubt it's even feasible to carry a solar charging setup.
> 
> ...



I would have to respectfully (and seriously) disagree with you. In a post-apocalyptic world, surviving means confrontation, at some point or another, and having a light with tactical level of light is a major plus. There's no shake light I know of that will be able to survive long enough to be useful. CR123's maintain 90% of there life over a ten year period, so even in a battery vampire, there still good even at the 15 year mark...and coupled with a light that will survive things you won't, makes for a perfect post-apocalyptic light.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I'd be grabbing my Fenix TK41 and Quark Mini AA TI. The TK41 is a no brainer with a runtime of 240h's at 10 lumens to 2 hours at 800 lumens and I can use just 4AA's to run the light in a pinch.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Based on the lights I currently own, I'd go with my Quark AA XPGnw. As much as I love my Zebralights, I'm picking the Quarks first as the lego-ability means I could repair or modify my light with the other Quark parts I have.

If I could choose ANY light, I'd take an HDS (clicky or rotary, I don't care) with a 2xAA battery tube and a high CRI emitter.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



silentlurker said:


> Anyone who plans on surviving for more than a few weeks needs one of those shake/kinetic flashlights.
> {snip}


 
This has come up before but yes for long term apoclypse planning, as in the excellent movie The Road, where + 10 years post disaster the hero's 'flashlight' is actually a Zippo lighter with fuel scavenged from rags lowered in to underground tanks, a well made shake light will last forever to all intents and purposes- as long as it is a version that uses a capacitor and not a rechargeable battery. The version I have is apparently a Nightstar, which it seems are no longer in production. But this talk about EMP disasters has me concerned that the coil in these units are certain to doom them if that happens, so I've placed mine in the gun safe and I fully intend to wrap it in heavy foil, when I can get to it. 

The other thing about shake lights is the honking big magnet, which will mess up all kinds of things but especially magnetic compasses and magnetic swipe strips.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Power Film Solar. http://www.amazon.com/Powerfilm-F15-600-Folding-Solar-Charger/dp/B002LCEQPU
I have the F15-600, and two of their older AA chargers. The AA chargers weigh next to nothing, can be strapped on to a backpack, and best of all... they work. The F15-600, and larger models will charge just about anything you can plug into a automotive lighter socket. I've used mine to charge an Olight SR91. It works and is quite light.
With this, as long as you have sun, and you don't need full sunlight as they work even when it's cloudy, you could keep just about any rechargeable going, including lithium. I have these and lights that take just about every kind of battery and adapters to go from AAA to D.
Now, if I could only have one light or was limited to one battery type, I would go with a light like the NDI, where I can use AA lithium rechargeable and standard AA along with the Solar Film. Don’t discount a good headlamp like a Zebra that will use a single AA as well. Doing field surgery or repairing a vital item or piece of gear with only one hand or holding the light in your mouth can make the task much more difficult or impossible.
Lot's of things to consider. The movie "the Road" had no sun. Never found out exactly what happened there, but did not appear to be EMP related. Books like "One Second After", were based on EMP, and there is still some discussion as to if all modern vehicles would be affected as the metal body can act like a faraday cage. Best to assume it would be toast if making plans. May want to consider many LED lights as getting toasted in an EMP as well. Keep a few incans around or keep a few lights in a faraday cage at home… along with some decent two-way radios that take AA as well.
Odds are that you will not be using your light enough to have to recharge batteries daily. At night, more than likely, you don’t want to get noticed by others, and running around with anything that draws attention to yourself or your location could be the last bad move you make… that is unless we are left with touchy-feely do-gooding gangs of charitable people who’s sole purpose is to help others. Very dim light would probably be the most frequently used, though the advantage of having something massively powerful could save the day… or night as well. Then again, it could just draw masses of folks from all around that you don’t want to be “friends” with. This is also something to remember with firearms. Sound signature of a report could draw people you don’t want there. A suppressed .22 bolt action carbine with subsonic ammo, and you can get all the cats in the neighborhood with no one any the wiser. Taste like chicken. Yummy. (not that I would know firsthand, mind you.)
Then there is the whole, am I on foot trying to get out of Dodge, or am I staying put. While I like my SR91, and can charge it out in the wilds with my F15-600, if I’m on foot, it’s not coming with me. Too much weight. Lights would be limited to some Photon Freedoms with red LEDS, HDS, and NDI. Quark Preon/Revo would be there as well. Now, if an emp killed these, then I can turn to some 3P, 6P, and 9P style lights and an ROP. I keep over 150 CR123s on hand. When you get an LED drop in for a 6P host, hang on to that lamp assembly. RCR123 can also be charged with the F15-600 and other models of Power Film chargers.
While some folks figure AA will be easier to get, everyone will be trying to get them. While CR123 are not as common, I would say here in the US, there are a lot of folks who have lights that use these, and it only takes one or two people to clear the shelves of these after a disaster. Don’t count on getting anything after the SHTF.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Mr Bigglow said:


> This has come up before but yes for long term apoclypse planning, as in the excellent movie The Road, where + 10 years post disaster the hero's 'flashlight' is actually a Zippo lighter with fuel scavenged from rags lowered in to underground tanks, a well made shake light will last forever to all intents and purposes- as long as it is a version that uses a capacitor and not a rechargeable battery. The version I have is apparently a Nightstar, which it seems are no longer in production. But this talk about EMP disasters has me concerned that the coil in these units are certain to doom them if that happens, so I've placed mine in the gun safe and I fully intend to wrap it in heavy foil, when I can get to it.
> 
> The other thing about shake lights is the honking big magnet, which will mess up all kinds of things but especially magnetic compasses and magnetic swipe strips.


 
Au contraire, the Nightstar is very much still in production. I own the third iteration of this light (NightStar 3) and the 4th version is supposed to be coming out this month. It is far and away my choice for post apocalyptic light. No batteries, waterproof to something crazy like 1000 feet, it floats in water with the beam facing up, and the only moving parts are the switch (which is magnetic) and the magnet used to charge it. I don't expect this to be a popular choice because it doesn't have the output of a lot of other lilghts, but it'll do the job and it will do it forever.

*Edit* I just checked the website and the new version is out! Here is the link: http://www.appliedinnotech.com/products/shake-flashlights/nightstar4.php

The new version has an emergency flashing mode.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

The scenario shown in 'The Road' was most likely a protrayal of the aftermath of a natural volcanic explosion, something like the Yellowstone cordillera going up or a supervolcano somewhere else, or a comet/meteor strike, and then the resulting 'nuclear winter'. What is on my mind with the faraday-style shakelight is that all known rechargable batteries have a limited shelf life and we will indeed be reduced to flame-on-a-stick after those batteries are gone. For the record, lacking ample supplieso of either pine pitch or petrochemicals, bundles of small twigs bound together, as employed by American native groups before there were D cells, are probably better for torch-light purposes than the oddly perpetual versions seen in Hollywood westerns and so on. Time to start practicing!


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



GeoBruin said:


> Au contraire, the Nightstar is very much still in production. I own the third iteration of this light (NightStar 3) and the 4th version is supposed to be coming out this month. It is far and away my choice for post apocalyptic light. No batteries, waterproof to something crazy like 1000 feet, it floats in water with the beam facing up, and the only moving parts are the switch (which is magnetic) and the magnet used to charge it. I don't expect this to be a popular choice because it doesn't have the output of a lot of other lilghts, but it'll do the job and it will do it forever.
> 
> *Edit* I just checked the website and the new version is out! Here is the link: http://www.appliedinnotech.com/products/shake-flashlights/nightstar4.php
> 
> The new version has an emergency flashing mode.



NIGHTSTAR LIVES?? MOST EXCELLENT NEWS!!


----------



## silentlurker (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

So who actually designs and makes the Nightstar? Too many websites are claiming to be the original and only reliable sellers...


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



silentlurker said:


> So who actually designs and makes the Nightstar? Too many websites are claiming to be the original and only reliable sellers...



I'm sure the answer will get posted, but for now the link in the previous post seems to be very legitimate. Accept no battery-based substitutes. I would estimate that my original model puts out perhaps 4 lumens max, so the output is rated as triple that now. And most anything beats a Zippo in light output!


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

AIT is definitely the manufacturer of the original NightStar. Up until last week or so the light on their site was the V3 that I own currently. 

Also don't overlook their other light offerings such as the LightStorm Series crank lights. One uses a typical crank and the other uses a dynamo similar to those Power Ball forearm strengthening devices. They both have a power port for charging up your cell phone or other mini USB device. They are also brighter than the NightStar. They just aren't as rugged or water proof. 

Also, they sell a relatively inexpensive smaller version of the NightStar that works on the same principal. It's only 10 bucks. I've often thought a box of those would be the perfect donation to an area affected by some kind of natural disaster.

Mr Bigglow, 12 lumens is going to be awesome! That's 33% brighter than the Zebralight H51 on Medium 2 (and you know how useful that is!). Plus the font of the flashlight serves as an optic so the lux probably aren't bad for 12 lumens.


----------



## CQ73 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I do like those Nightstar lights, but I've heard the electrolyte leaks out of the capacitors over several years (like maybe 10 years).

Personally I'd go with a weapons-mountable light such as the Thrunite Scorpion or 4Sevens Maelstrom G5. These both have a very low power mode as well as a very high power mode. I'd couple it with a solar charging setup from Cottonpickers, using protected 18650 batteries. This would fit in an Altoids tin, or very nearly. Might be possible to somehow adapt AA batteries to work in these lights, too, at least on a lower power.

The problem is, in a true POST-apocalyptic scene, the batteries would eventually wear out. I'd want to store up a secondary supply for when the initial ones wear out. Which rechargeable battery chemistry has the longest shelf life without refrigeration? With a solar setup it'd be possible to charge them once in a while to maintain a minimal voltage, but obviously it's best to keep that to a minimum. Does NiMH beat lithium for rechargeable shelf life?


----------



## geckoblink (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

BoGo Light SN2. 3xAAA, solar powered, water resistant, can hang upside down (no tailstanding, unfortunately), and works equally well with Eneloops and the generic batteries it initially came with (basically I can use it as an AA charger).


----------



## Napalm (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

The "Fire On A Stick" reviewed elsewhere in the forum. Excellent for  too.

Nap.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



CQ73 said:


> I do like those Nightstar lights, but I've heard the electrolyte leaks out of the capacitors over several years (like maybe 10 years).


 
That's unsettling... can you source that information?


----------



## CQ73 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Mr Bigglow said:


> That's unsettling... can you source that information?


 
Unfortunately, no. A guy on another forum who knows about electronics said it, which is about as good a source as I can provide.

I've found a link that mentions the phenomena as well:

http://www.hans-egebo.dk/Tutorial/electrolytic_capacitors.htm

About halfway down the page under "But there are problems". Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Double_A (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Since it was stipulated you could have a backup I'd take this, http://www.skylight-swiss.com/en/product.htm a solar powered LED light the size of a dog-tag Swiss made I have two.

As for the primary light I'm inclined to go with a single AA cell light that can take Alkaline, eneloops, Energizer's 1.5v lithium's or 14500's. Something that can squeeze the last bit of juice from a discarded AA that appears dead.

I haven't found that light yet.


----------



## Spin (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I would take my two Gerber Infinity Ultra lights. Takes any 1-AA or 1-AAA battery. Rugged, durable, waterproof. Less moving parts= less to go wrong. Battery will last about two days constantly on. Doesn't put out a lot of light but enough to get around in an emergency. When it comes to emergency pocket lights i'm a firm believer in the 'KISS' principal.


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

One of the Surefires that uses 2xCR123. Install a Malkoff M61 (or one of the M61 variations). Keep a dozen cartons of a dozen batteries in the saferoom, and rotate the batteries every 8 or 9 years.


----------



## Niconical (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

A lot of the emphasis in this thread and similar ones seems to based on battery availability, and how many/what type you would want to stock up on. The reason we think it's a good idea to stock up for example on hundreds of CR123A, or AA, solar chargers etc is because they are of course consumable, they get used, they run out. The same equally applies to the flashlights themselves. If the worst happens, you're gonna lose lights, and break them. If you are putting together a zombie apocalypse kit, sure, hundreds of batteries, solar chargers, whatever, plus your own lights, but while you're at it, think about sticking a few cheapies in there as well. Romisen do some single CR123A and AA lights, with multiple levels, for around $16. 2, 3, 10 of them depending on your means (and how paranoid you are) would be just as important as having the batteries. If you think batteries are going to be hard to find on store shelves 6 months after Z-day, try finding a flashlight NIB!


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Niconical said:


> A lot of the emphasis in this thread and similar ones seems to based on battery availability, and how many/what type you would want to stock up on. The reason we think it's a good idea to stock up for example on hundreds of CR123A, or AA, solar chargers etc is because they are of course consumable, they get used, they run out. The same equally applies to the flashlights themselves. If the worst happens, you're gonna lose lights, and break them. If you are putting together a zombie apocalypse kit, sure, hundreds of batteries, solar chargers, whatever, plus your own lights, but while you're at it, think about sticking a few cheapies in there as well. Romisen do some single CR123A and AA lights, with multiple levels, for around $16. 2, 3, 10 of them depending on your means (and how paranoid you are) would be just as important as having the batteries. If you think batteries are going to be hard to find on store shelves 6 months after Z-day, try finding a flashlight NIB!



As long as you can remain in place and, given that, that no one loots you, that's a sound plan. No harm in planning for worst case situations though- some Armageddons are nastier than others.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*






One work: *Tamarack!*


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

in that case i dont suggest LED since they are drived by PCB
you wil never know whether theres an EMP or not:shrug:
but if theres enough protection, i would choose surefire's E1B
Its tiny, uses 3V lithium cell which have a long shelf life
both extended runtime and high output mode, tough, with a 2 side clip
i think it will aid very much


----------



## Satanta (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Having zero knowledge about lights except for what I've been learning the last couple of weeks I opt for more ammo and night vision.

Simple thought really.

All the crazed masses go out and loot for whatever they can find including batteries, MP3 players, unusable TVs...look at Katrina and similar incidents.

You light up your torch and it comes on in med/hi or strobe and every zombie in the area is gonna see it and converge on you. One or more are likely to have firearms or at least sticks and rocks.

That being said I think I'm still going with my original find that seems to be suited for this-type scenario as well as my current needs the EagleTech A2 Mk2. AA's solar charger and best of luck but I carry a magnesium block everywhere so 'light' is not an issue.


----------



## wreckless1 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

The light you need is the one you missed .

MP3 players, unusable TVs won't be high on the hit list 




"You are going to have the light just a little while longer. Walk while you have the light, before darkness overtakes you. The man who walks in the dark does not know where he is going.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Satanta said:


> I opt for more ammo and night vision.


 
ditto, plus thermal imaging scopes. i'd want to see, not be seen.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I don't think zombies emit heat like a human so thermal scopes might be useless against a zombie horde.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

An LED Minimag , its super simple reliable and batteries can be found in nearly every TV turner in America since all the abanoned stores will already be ransacked .


----------



## Dan FO (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Peak Logan with a the QTC and lithium batteries. I would have both 123 and AA bodies. Bulletproof, bombproof and waterproof. No switch or real electronics to go wrong.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Cr123a light will be superior to AA
as AA have a shelf-life of 3 years(about) but Cr123a have 10 years
You can stock some cell b4 apocalypse


----------



## DaisyCutter (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*






I have a multitude of these. They cost $1 each and burn for several nights.


----------



## BWX (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

TK45 and Quark AA2 (w/ single AA tube) for moonlight mode. All the AA eneloops I can carry with a solar panel connected to a smart charger like a LaCross BC 9009 for variable charging rates.


----------



## Spin (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



DaisyCutter said:


> I have a multitude of these. They cost $1 each and burn for several nights.


 

Where did you purchase those $1 candles?


----------



## SantaClawz (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

My post apocalyptic plan is to steal all your flashlights and batteries and leave you all in the dark, as zombie food. 

That way I don't have to stock up on anything myself, ahead of time.


----------



## Samy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



BWX said:


> TK45 and Quark AA2 (w/ single AA tube) for moonlight mode. All the AA eneloops I can carry with a solor panel connected to a smart charger like a LaCross BC 9009 for variable charging rates.



Amen to that except i'll be running my TK41. As soon as i an afford a decent solar panel i'll be trying to get into a routine of charging all my eneloops off the grid 

Guilt free, emission free, eneloop powered lumens 

cheers


----------



## BWX (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Samy said:


> Amen to that except i'll be running my TK41. As soon as i an afford a decent solar panel i'll be trying to get into a routine of charging all my eneloops off the grid
> 
> Guilt free, emission free, eneloop powered lumens
> 
> cheers


 The great thing about eneloops is that once they're charged, they stay charged. It's a convenience now, but could be life and death with no power grid!


----------



## think2x (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

POST APOCALYPTIC? I'm thinking I'll carry my Quark Turbo. :naughty:


----------



## SantaClawz (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



think2x said:


> POST APOCALYPTIC? I'm thinking I'll carry my Quark Turbo. :naughty:


 
Ill make sure to skip your house while I am stealing everybodys lights during the zombie apocalypse. Ha ha


----------



## Racebrewer (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

"Cr123a light will be superior to AA as AA have a shelf-life of 3 years(about) but Cr123a have 10 years You can stock some cell b4 apocalypse"

But, so do Lithium Energizers...........

John


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Lithium AA is only available in energizer
but CR123a is widely available


----------



## CheepSteal (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



jh333233 said:


> Lithium AA is only available in energizer
> but CR123a is widely available


 I prefer CR123A myself, but here in Australia, I have seen only three places that stock CR123A and they're fairly pricey ($7 to 14$ a piece). They sell four lithium Duracell AA's for $10 fixed price at Kmart here and I have also seen Eveready lithiums. The AA lithiums are plentiful here and will probably be the first to go in an emergency. I believe they all have a 10 year shelf life as well. 
In Australia, you better have your own batteries if you're running CR123A's or you're totally screwed! I haven't gotten rid of my Quarks for this reason, even though I now use neutral/warm tints exclusively. 
To answer the OP, I would probably choose my Armytek Predator (if I can still find CR123's). It has 100 days of Firefly mode which should come in pretty handy, and I can still blind anyone with it's super throwy beam. It's darn tough too, good for zombie smashin'! I'd also keep a Quark AA as backup in case I run out of 123's.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

The universal law: Different places, different culture

In here we can get cheap(but good) CR123A for about $0.5 to $1 (in usd)
but for energizer AA, costs about $3 per cell (and i believe they have lower energy density, they are 1.5V with a smaller size)
In an extreme example:
SF's lithium cost less than $2 per cell and can be cheaper if you purchase a larger pack(they have 12 and 72)
and also, they have a proved shelf-life of 10 years
This is even a better choice than Lithium AA


----------



## AaronCoady (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

SF E2D LED!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I keep a CR2, CR123, AA, and AAA lights in my bug out bag along with batteries for all. The AA and AAA are lithium Energizer. Any light that sits that is AA or AAA get lithiums in it as well. I also keep a CR123 incan just in case a pesky old EMP would wipe out the LED lights. Along with the lights and batteries, I keep rechargeables and a solar charger as well. What can I say? Once bitten, twice shy.
While the Kobe quake of 95 didn't have zombies running around after, it was a heck of a good lesson in what you want for light and what you need to keep them going.
So, bug out bag has these lights:
4 Sevens Mini warm tint (CR2)
HDS 170 Clicky (CR123)
NDI (AA)
4 Sevens Revo Neutral tint (AA)
Surefire E2E
Zebralight H50 (AA)

My EDC light changes from a HDS 170 to a TurboX, to one of Milkyspits mods, but there is always a Revo next to my leatherman as a backup light. Today my main light is a Pentagon X2 with a Malkoff warm drop in. Have the incan assembly tucked away just in case of a pesky EMP or killer solar flare. My SC600 should arrive today, so will be wearing that for a while.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I was just reading Mr Rawles' survival blog- he mildly recommends headlamps over handheld units. I have both in my prep kits, but since he has put a lot of thought into TEOTWAWKI matters, what he says is food for thought


----------



## flatline (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

A bright light will get you noticed and carrying dozens of batteries will weigh you down.

I'd grab my Quark AA and some 14505 cells. Moon mode is the only mode that will work with these cells, but each cell will give 3-6 months of continuous runtime so 6 cells should keep me for more than a decade of regular use.

Alternatively, I could do the same thing with a bit more flexibility (and ruggedness) by grabbing an HDS Clicky with 2AA battery tube and an AA spacer. Only reason this isn't my first choice is that there is parasitic drain which, on the timescale I'm considering, might actually be an issue best avoided.

--flatline


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Mr Bigglow said:


> I was just reading Mr Rawles' survival blog- he mildly recommends headlamps over handheld units. I have both in my prep kits, but since he has put a lot of thought into TEOTWAWKI matters, what he says is food for thought



Keep both. I like the Zebralight H50 as it just gets dimmer as the battery is used up. Gives you moonlight mood with dead batteries for a headlamp. I have about 8 different head lamps. I'm quite partial to the Zebralight ones with lots of flood.




flatline said:


> A bright light will get you noticed and carrying dozens of batteries will weigh you down.
> 
> --flatline



Should have several "kits" put together. I keep a big stock of batteries in case one must "hunker down" at home. Best not to be noticed in such a situation. This is also where one of these could come in handy. Light signature can be bad, but so can the report from a firearm. I also keep some NVGs and an HDS IR clicky at home.

Walther P22 with Gemtech Outback II (Gemtech also mounts on Savage Mark II bolt action rifle. With subsonic ammo, all you here is "click").


----------



## BWX (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

LOL @ zombies. I will be more worried about real people who are desperate to get my stuff. My 12 gauge should help in those situations.


----------



## black kamagong (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

ANY light thats attached to an M4 Carbine or to a Socom II M14 hehehe


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



BWX said:


> LOL @ zombies. I will be more worried about real people who are desperate to get my stuff. My 12 gauge should help in those situations.


Zombies in resident evil are no threats = true, "they are slow and we can get pass them", Leon a$$ Kennedy at Biohazard: Degeneration
Zombies in DOTD/28days/28weeks etc are dangerous since they move darn fast and have abnormal strength
Statement based on assuming zombie exists 
Depends on which one we are encountering

Another famous quote from L4D,
"The only cure, a bullet in(to?) the head", i actually laughed when the game was loading

Sorry for off-topic, got excited


----------



## uh60james (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Primary D Cell Mag LED since I somehow have managed to stockpile a large amount of D batterys and I think these would be some of the last to be looted. This would also double as a great weapon.

Secondary SunNight Solar SN-2. Could be completly charge during the day and depending on the mode selected last for several nights as needed.

Now if CR123's were readily available I would roll with a SureFire M3LT and burn those zombies up. :naughty:


----------



## SeanHatfield (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



jh333233 said:


> Another famous quote from L4D,
> "The only cure, a bullet in(to?) the head", i actually laughed when the game was loading
> 
> Sorry for off-topic, got excited



"Curing the infection... one bullet at a time"

I love how the L4D series is made up like a movie 

"2837 Zombies were harmed during making this film."


On topic: I'd choose a Quark low voltage head on a 123^2 body. With spacers it will accept both CR123 and AA, and as long as my solar charged 17650 is working it has a good runtime for free, as long as the sun rises every day. 
Well, on moonlight, once in a week would suffice, but then i deem that improbable...


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I forgot the famous quote, i havnt been playing L4D for a loooooong time but it is really decent
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My latest choice(Surefire-holic set)
Thrower/Scout/Recon light: M3 or M3LT(Still in my dream)
Combatlight: C2 D26 XPG-R5(owned) - Left hand with light, right hand with gun(Law forbids, just an idea) Crossing limbs and left arm act as a support for right arm
Inspection/reading/personal-caring: E2e(owned, might change to 25lumen lamp)
Backup: G2(owned, D26 XRE-R2 or incan p60) - in the deepest of my backpack


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 5, 2011)

Personally in a true post apocalytic setting I would carry maybe double the rechargeables I really needed and save the extra room/weight left between a efficient solar charger to keep those batteries charged,a water purification method (chlorox,hand held water purifier,boiling), emergency food,a rifle,back up pistol and as much ammunition as I can carry.

The firearms are important because if you are properly prepared and others are not ,sadly they will try to take your supplies from you or your family most likely.Some of the History channel shows on post apoc. events have people in the fields of study that state even normally nice non- criminal people will most likely be aggressive when faced with them and/or their family not surviving...this is in addition to the hunting aspect of having a firearm to keep your self well nourished with game.

Whoops almost forgot,sorry I can't edit as I am a new poster still ,but Ferro rods are excellant ,I have several in my BOB,they start fires fairly easy once you have developed skill with them and gathering proper tinder.They don't leak fluid like lighters last for years and considering their light weight are efficient for numbers of fire production.larger rods are rated in the 10k to 20k strikes range.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

to Scubie67 --

Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:


One very quick question for ya' . . . .


Can ferro rods be used to Light a Candle ? ? ?


I've always wondered about that.


:thanks:
_


----------



## fl0t (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Scubie67's side is sad but looks pretty possible. I friend of mine lived in Honduras, and in one occasion he found himself in a situation that he needed to protect his wife and 2 year old baby girl with a shotgun. He is a very pacific person. He told me that he did not doubt wether to kill or not a dozen of human beings to protect his family, no matter what. He says that your mind switches in a way that you cannot control.

Continuing with the thread:
I think I would take my Jetbeam RRT-3 since it can take RCR123a and has a low mode of 1 lumen. Plus the throw of a 1000 lumen flashlight.
Of course a bunch or rechargeables, a solar charger and the charger.


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Burgess said:


> to Scubie67 --
> 
> Welcome to CandlePowerForums !
> 
> ...


 
Hmm Don't know..I have never tried..It works great for starting my charcoal chimney starter..never tried a candle though...They work best though when your tinder has alot of surface area like cotton balls,lint or torn up paper towels...the fuzzy stuff catches quick...I will try tommorrow and see, I am thinking though you would have to set fire to another combustable first then use it on a candle..I will post back...

And Thanks for the Friendly Welcome.!


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



fl0t said:


> Scubie67's side is sad but looks pretty possible. I friend of mine lived in Honduras, and in one occasion he found himself in a situation that he needed to protect his wife and 2 year old baby girl with a shotgun. He is a very pacific person. He told me that he did not doubt wether to kill or not a dozen of human beings to protect his family, no matter what. He says that your mind switches in a way that you cannot control.
> 
> Continuing with the thread:
> I think I would take my Jetbeam RRT-3 since it can take RCR123a and has a low mode of 1 lumen. Plus the throw of a 1000 lumen flashlight.
> Of course a bunch or rechargeables, a solar charger and the charger.


 
Yep they gave examples of Hurricane Katrina of rampant crime and Price gouging for things as simple as water ,and although it was tragic it was a localized event and the US government was still intact and this was before the stock crash.Just imagine a a LEE (Life Extinction Event) like a large Asteroid hit or a Super Volcano eruption where ALL Government ceases including Electricity,Transportation and the Worlwide Population is reduced to 2 or 3 % percent of what it was.People wanting to survive will do whatever with no fear of repercussions from Law Enforcement or Military as it no longer exists .Pretty much a Free for All..The "Road Warrior" movies are probably pretty accurate about this.Money will probably be Worthless maybe even precious metals also ,as resources/tools such as Weapons and Ammunition,Fire making equipment,Water purification,medicines and even a simple well made easy to sharpen knife and anything else I am forgetting would be a Premium. Suicides would probably be high along with murders as people try to take from people that may have just 1 item they find useful.Sad times indeed.

edit *They also said if you were fortunately well prepared where you have all that you need for basic survival it would be best to avoid people for awhile..If people are starving or thirsty and they see you have these resources or even tools or weapons they don't have, guess what will probably happen,especially if you are outnumbered.


----------



## flatline (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Scubie67 said:


> If people are starving or thirsty and they see you have these resources or even tools or weapons they don't have, guess what will probably happen,especially if you are outnumbered.


 
Desperate people do horrible things...and you can't stay awake all the time...

If you're in a serious situation where you're holed up and desperate (or opportunistic) people (or zombies) want what you have, you have to be willing to use deadly force. The thing most people don't realize is just how quickly things can go bad.

--flatline


----------



## radu1976 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

One of my beloved *SUREFIRE E1L*s and/or a *MARATAC AA/miniAA* and a bunch of Lithium AAs as they offer en excellent runtime even on HIGH mode .


----------



## Xak (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Something by Inova.


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I love reading topics like these .

Hmm if I had to pick only 2 then it would have to be my 60° Mako on keys (come to think about it would keys even be needed in a SHTF) and toss between my Ra Clicky 200cn or Muyshondt Nautilus.

Honorable mention also goes to my McGizmo Ti-pd-s mizer. If the last three lights were on my dresser and I had to grab one, to be honest, it wouldn't matter to me. I honestly think those three will last a long time.


----------



## AusKipper (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Seeing as everyone else is cheating and listing more than one i'm going to as well 

Nightstar Shake light for ultimate infinity light (with absolutely terribly output, i dont know why they cant put a better LED in it and up the power, i dont mind having to shake more honestly). It is durable though
Zebralight H501 (with my rechargables and solar charger)
Quark 123 Turbo with my stockpile of Lithium CR123's


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I would rock my Surefire Saint. Looks of battery options and very useable light while keeping my hands free.
I would also have my Surefire M4 with nailbender LED Dropin. very bright, solid like a tank and also doubles as a blunt persuasion tool.


----------



## FPSRelic (Oct 19, 2011)

I would want my first light tomahawk le as one. You can clip it to your belt or vest as a work light, and its bright enough to use as a primary light. I would also like my bored surefire 6p with bored a19 extender with delrin aa insert, using a Malkoff M61LL drop in. With 2 18650 batteries and a pila charger with a car adapter, and a whole bunch of cr123a's, I can use 18650's, cr123a's, or aa batteries if that is all I can scrounge.


----------



## Animalmother (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Where can I get a Maratac AA in stock? I like it, it makes me happy.

Any know problems? I checked this thread I figured the most reliable lights would be mentioned here.


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

E2L-AA with my AA-Solar Charger and some Duraloops for "flashlight uses".
My M3LT for combat/aggression scenarios.

And my Saint would end up in my ruck, I'm sure.


----------



## Paolos (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I'd probably opt for my zebralight h51fw and either my fenix ld20 or ld40, a good stash of eneloop xx's. 25% higher capacity so longer run times. Get a reliable and efficient solar charger (any recommendations for this are most welcome) and you're sorted. Sure, there are more powerful lights, but these have a good balance of output against runtimes. Compact and easy to carry too.


----------



## tylernt (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Seems like a Photon Rex would be useful.

Or something like this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?279042-5mm-LED-battery-drainer


----------



## dosei-45 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Big *+1* on the solar charger. Plenty of excellent lights to choose from that run off of quality rechargeables, and a solar charger (or several) means you don't need a functional power grid to charge your batteries (plus solar is totally quiet).


----------



## davyro (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

My HDS Ra rotary 200 would be my first choice it would last longer than any zombies(the rolls royce of lights)
Secondly would be a Nitecore IFE1 XP-G R5 i haven't bought one yet but i'm going to in the next few weeks
it looks like a tough cookie as well.
Also always remember there is safety in numbers so get together with as many like minded friends & family & stick together like glue,i know i sound serious but the Sun is on the verge of giving the Earth an apocalyptic CME we dodged the bullet just 2 weeks ago,the main stream media never reported it(thats frightening).This would knock out all of the power grids in the world everything electrical would be toast sending us back to the dark ages.If you don't believe me the scientist who is always on discovery Michio Kaku was on a science programme saying how very lucky we were.The thing is we've got 18 months to go before solar maximum.If we go that long without getting a direct hit from an X-Class solar flare we're the luckiest race in the Universe.So get prepared people!


----------



## xcel730 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Edited. Moved post to another thread. Sorry


----------



## Brasso (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Speaking of the walking dead.....this thread. LOL


----------



## tobrien (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

zombies aren't possible afaik. the cells need ATP and stuff to move muscles and if the zombies don't breathe their muscles at the very least will lock up nicely so you can escape.

but anyways zebralight and an HDS tactical i will own one day


----------



## xcel730 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Just like in any good ole zombie movies, you usually have one idiot (in this case me) that accidentally brought the dead back to life.


----------



## bushmattster (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

My McGizmo Haiku 2xAA and SF Outdoorsman 2xAA. I'll never have just one.


----------



## braddy (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



Spin said:


> I would take my two Gerber Infinity Ultra lights. Takes any 1-AA or 1-AAA battery. Rugged, durable, waterproof. Less moving parts= less to go wrong. Battery will last about two days constantly on. Doesn't put out a lot of light but enough to get around in an emergency. When it comes to emergency pocket lights i'm a firm believer in the 'KISS' principal.



That reminds me of something. Everyone should have AAA to AA adapters, It really increases the battery options in an emergency.

I also want to vote for the Nightstar as the ultimate Apocalypse flashlight, I own one of the early models, and it is great, and the capacitor holds a charge for many days while on the shelf. The Nightstar will continue to put out a tiny amount (moonlight and less) of light for hours on one series of shaking.


----------



## somnambulated (Aug 20, 2012)

Seeing as I probably won't be home when the Zombie Apocalypse happens (), it'll probably end up being my Sunwayman V10r Ti+, with the AA extender, 4x 123a primaries, 2x RCR 123a's and 14500 in the EDC bag in the car. For the sake of this thread, we'll pretend I don't also have a Fenix TK12 in the glove box with 4 more 123a primaries and a Fenix PD30 in the bag.

Now, getting to the car when there are walkers around, with a car alarm that honks the horn on unlock...


• Mobile post


----------



## ginaz (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

in the zombie apocalypse, my light will be muzzle flash


----------



## TadpolePilot (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Lights out there that use AAA, 18650 and 26650.
That is the way to go.  
Plus one can get a solar charger if worried about po:sigh:wer going off electrical grid. :sigh:


----------



## low (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Peak Logan 17500 from Oveready with the Nichia 219 and the Peak AA/AAA/123 battery kit.


----------



## pellgarlic (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

if i'm honest, this is what's behind most of my interests (torches, bushcraft/survival, etc) - the expectation that the apocalypse is really just round the corner =P (hey, it could be! if it is, i'm more prepared than the average person, and if it isn't, i had some fun anyway ).

i would say these criteria would be sensible (if not necessarily the most fun =P):
- single-cell AA
- moonlight/firefly/low-low mode
- decent high mode (on single-cell it's not gonna be retina-searing)
- twisty operation?
- neutral/warm tint or high cri (which would make it easier to make out the tell-tale blood stain trail of that zombie that's hiding in the cupboard =o)

i'd say it has to be a single-cell AA LED light (or at least one that _can_ run on a single AA, even if it has the option of running on more), cos whatever cells you plan to have may get lost/damaged/lose capacity, and having the option to scavenge for replacements could be essential, and AAs and AAAs are going to be most ubiquitous. eneloops and a charger would be a good starting point, but what to do if/when you need to replace those eneloops should be a consideration as well. having multi-celled lights, you run the risk of having mis-matched cells (if all you have are scavenged cells) which i understand can be an explosive combination, so single-celled operation would avoid that possibility. also, if you can only find one battery, you can still make light =) (imagine having a light that _needs_ two cells but they've run flat, and you stumble into that nearby abandoned house, the undead hot on your heels, and you frantically check the remote controls and other gadgets, to find one "good" alkaline cell, and one leaky ruined alkaline cell... bummer =| ). those AAA-to-AA converters might be handy too, although depending on the light, you may be able to just stick a AAA in and get away with it (maybe padding the gap created by the thinner width with tissue or gaffa tape). 

a moonlight/firefly type low-low mode would be essential to avoid detection and preserve night vision as much as possible (maybe also add a red filter to increase that benefit?). something in the <=1 lumen range.

being able to ceiling bounce and light up a room, or provide a decent amount of direct light for medical or "hygiene" purposes (i.e. being able to see what you're doing to take care of injuries, or perform basic self-care) would be very useful so a decent high mode would be desirable, say 100 lumens+ ?

i'd also suggest that a twisty would be a sensible choice, simply because there would be less moving parts to potentially go wrong. although, there is also the ease of use argument - a twisty is harder to operate single-handed, so perhaps a light that has a twisty head and a tail-cap clicky, either of which can control the modes in the same way (much as the 4sevens preon would operate with the added tail-cap clicky). then either the clicky or twisty can be used depending on the situation. e.g. if silence is required, the twisty would be best. if quick easy operation is required, the clicky would be best. then if the clicky failed, the twisty should still function.

as for a specific model, i don't have extensive experience so i don't know of any light that would fit all these criteria... if i had to choose from the lights i do have (Eagletac D25A neutral clicky, Zebralight CW SC51, 4Sevens CW Qmini AA, Olight i3, ITP Eos a3, so not a great deal of choice, but all single-AA/AAA lights, my day-to-day preference anyway =P), I'd have to say my D25A, cos of the moonlight mode, decent high, and neutral tint. It doesn't have the twisty operation (although the bezel twists as part of the operation), it tickts more boxes than the other two. If I was allowed a backup, I'd have to take the SC51 as the Qmini doesn't have a moonlight mode.

(yeah, i haven't thought about this way too much already... =P)


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Rayovac Indestructable 2xAA.


----------



## jezdec (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

perhaps the real question is how to protect the flashlight and batteries from EMP, since
this is one of possibilities that can cause "the end of the world as we know it"...??

in this scenario all electronics will be gone (drivers in flashlights, PCB in li-ionbatteries,....),
unless it is properly protected........but how??


----------



## scout24 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Search "Faraday Cage"...


----------



## sidecross (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I have all my light sources run on 123 Surefire batteries with some using optional Eagletac 18650 3100mAh rechargeable.

If there is a national disaster I always make sure I have at least 48 123 Surefire's no longer than 3 years form manufacture.

While AA batteries are the most used they will be the first to run out of stock and purchase would be nothing like a pre-disaster purchase and electical power is one more consideration.

Any disaster lasting more than three weeks water and hygiene would trump any ‘Battery Need’.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I'd have to choose more than one for different purposes and different battery types. Maybe the TK41 for longer range throw. maybe the ET G25C2 for mid range, and a Jetbeam PC-10 ,BC-10, or ET D25C Ti for EDC, but the PC-10 would have to have a better tint than the one I now own(neutral)


----------



## ico (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



scout24 said:


> Search "Faraday Cage"...



Your microwave can be used as one also :thumbsup:


----------



## jezdec (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I think an average flashlight would be OK, more important is that you have more then one,
in case you breake one.....and a loooot of CR123A`s.....


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Highly recommend watching the film "Threads" for realistic glimpse at a post-apocalyptic nuclear situation. Then prioritize your lights/supplies/etc after viewing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Threads


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

If the world would end tomorrow and the wold be filled with zombies and sh*t, I would stick to my AA lights. Since these are the most common cells that can be found anywhere.

Which reminds me, I have yet to own an AA-based thrower! Gotta see those zombies from afar! hahaha!

Candidates:

1. Dereelight Javelin
2. Nitecore EA2
3. Lumintop L2A
4. Quark AA2 Turbo (or whatever its new name is)

Yup, i know the TK41's a better thrower than all these, but who wants to blow through all 8 AA cells in one go, right?


----------



## AirmanX (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I'd probably stick with my 18650 lights, just because I have so many of those batteries, I don't plan on running out. I'd have the Maelstrom X7 as my primary, and the Fenix TK15 as my secondary EDC. Both have proven to be efficient, durable, and reliable. They work great for my job, and hold up to some extreme conditions so they'd make great apocalyptic lights. The TK15 would be my thrower, and the X7 would be the flooder.


----------



## braddy (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I own the third generation Nightstar.

Nightstar is the real deal, built like a tank and it produces a long burning light for very little shaking.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

18650's are good for apocalyptic times as long as you have this combo:







I already own the charger, just need the panel!


----------



## climberkid (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

wow that is incredible! Looks perfect for these kind of needs.


----------



## "J" man (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

ZL H502c (flooder) and Fenix LD25 (thrower) for regular use, Olight M20-X eye popping 400-500 lm tactical advantage (assuming the eyes in the sunken zombie skulls haven't rotted out). This backed up with a Powerfilm F15-600 10W bullet proof lightweight folding solar panel (with both female and male CLA connectors) feeding power to a Maha C402FS NiHM AA/AAA charger and an XTAR WP2 II LiIon charger. Stocked up on Eneloop 2nd gen AAA X8 and AA X24, and approx. 200 Kirkland AA. Will add an Intelicharger i2 as redundancy in case the NiHM or the LiIon charger goes down (can charge both NiHM and LiIon). Did I mention I have spare cables and fuses for all said equipment? Will definitely have to get a Nightstar4 and a single AA Eagletac D25 Neutral after reading this thread.

The WP2 II can power a USB device from the batteries in the charger. I should also get a good quality Belkin USB CLA adapter.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

A light stick made from 42 white tritium vials.

6 vials (each acrylic encased) bundled radially around 1 vial. Each bundle stacked end to end six times making a light stick.

*.OO
OOO
.OO*

═══  ═══ ═══  ═══ ═══  ═══ ═══
═══  ═══ ═══  ═══ ═══  ═══ ═══
═══  ═══ ═══  ═══ ═══  ═══ ═══

Aluminum foil to make a half reflector. Enough light for 7+ years of vicinity use.

The more sticks the more light


----------



## davyro (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

HDS Rotary,my back up would be my HDS 170T,my back up to my back up would be my HDS 12OE which has been modded with an nichia 219
All the same battery configuration the 170 & 120 are inter changeable plus i have spare switches & battery tubes for the Rotary & the other 2.
the only worry would be if there was an apocalypse i don't think Henry would be able to stand by his water tight warranty


----------



## GeoBruin (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

I owned the Nightstar V1 and I now own the Nightstar V3 and V4. The V3 is better than the V4. 

The V3 would definitely be in my end of the world bag.




braddy said:


> I own the first generation Nightstar.
> 
> Nightstar is the real deal, built like a tank and it produces a long burning light for very little shaking.


----------



## braddy (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*



GeoBruin said:


> I owned the Nightstar V1 and I now own the Nightstar V3 and V4. The V3 is better than the V4.
> 
> The V3 would definitely be in my end of the world bag.



Luckily for me, it seems that I have the V3, not the first one like I thought, I just looked at the old reviews at flashlightreviews.com and mine is much newer than I thought and it has the blue coil (I bought it at a garage sell).

Why is it better than the newest one?


----------



## guiri (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

Do custom/modded lights count?


----------



## jezdec (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: POST APOCALYPTIC "EDC" Flashlight, which ONE would you choose ?*

If I may I woul`d suggest Fenix hp11. Head lamps seams to be very useful in all conditions,
and hp11 also have many modes, and runs from 4xAA.
I understand that the head lamps are not so "fancy" as high-end flashlights, but when it 
comes to usability.......

greeting


----------

